# cuffing 1745



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

what size tubing is best to cuff 1745 when making pseudo tapers?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I've used 1745 to cuff itself without any problems but some will tie a constrictor over the cuff for added reliability. Tying is difficult for me (impaired hand) so I use 1745 cuffs on everything because the small I.D. holds like a vice. If it slips, you know you need to tie. *


----------



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

thanks a million monkey nipples lol


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I too use 1745 to cuff 1745. I get the cuff inside out before installing the constrictor knot as this makes the knot disappear once tightened....just one of those weird things that makes things look a bit neater.


----------



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

chuckduster01 said:


> I too use 1745 to cuff 1745. I get the cuff inside out before installing the constrictor knot as this makes the knot disappear once tightened....just one of those weird things that makes things look a bit neater.


i dont quite understand for you mean when you say get the cuff inside out do you put the constrictor knot under the cuff or on the top?


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

The cuff is simply inside out. If you roll the cuff over the two layers of tubing without "lube" it will do this by itself. Kind of like a tight fitting sock "rolls" as you take them off from the top down. A cuff that has been rolled inside out will have ends that pucker out like opposing )( bananas. The inside out out cuff will eat the constrictor knot and hide it when the knot is tightened. A cuff that is not inside out will not eat the knot and hide the string. II

Inside out cuff )(

Not inside out cuff II

Clear as mud now?????

I use 50 lb test black twisted Dacron fishing line for "string" as it seems to work best for me when I cuff 1745 with 1745 and I pull the knot about 1/2 as tight as I actually could physically tighten it with opposing hemostats. I would take picture and show you but my ancient cheap camera does not do extreme close up of small images.


----------

